# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: ایا نرم افزار Install Shield با برنامه های نوشته شده با ++c سازگار است؟

## motherboard

سلام.ایا نرم افزار Install Shield با برنامه های نوشته شده با ++c سازگار است؟   با تشکر.

----------


## nasrin55

فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه!

----------

